# HK avr 35



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

I originally bought this to power 2 subwoofers. My old sony died on one channel.

I bought it off ebay for $50 and after recieving it i noticed it had DD and an optical imput.

Now that i need sound for my new room i thought id use this for the time being. I hooked it up to my Dish 722 and am not real sure what its supposed to read out.

Upstairs i have a cheap jvc and it will display DD and light up the speakers that are controlled by the audio source.....sometimes i get front 2 lit up other times i get 5 lit and sometimes the sub light isnt lit....kinda makes sense i guess.

The HK just says AC-3 and on the panel display it reads out VIDEO 3 / 2.1 or on some movie channels it reads out 2/0 I have no idea what this means as this is way old stuff to me. It does seem that too much voice comes throught my R and L up front. Maybe i just cant tell since my upstairs config has the front R and L about 6 feet apart and downstairs they are about 13' apart. 

Ok now i just checked and on a HD channel its doing PCM and Dolby Pro Logic. Shouldnt HD channels all be in DD?

Does this reciever actually decoding correctly or is this AC-3 non compatable with the newer DD? I thought digital was all the same. I know it doesnt have dts or ex. but the 722 doesnt do those anyway.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

AC-3 is Dolby Digital 5.1. What the AVR 35 decodes can be found in it's manual, page 23.
http://manuals.harman.com/HK/HOM/Owner's Manual/AVR35 om.pdf


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

anyone know why the HD channels are showing up PCM instead of AC3?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m going to hazard a guess that it’s because the channels aren’t using an AC-3 signal at all times. Kinda with analog channels with stereo – it’s only stereo if the program is stereo. An old sitcom rerun will still be mono.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

no i was watching new movies on the hd channels.....some dont have any center sound even in AC3 mode and now last night we watched a newer dvd and it was going prologic over the opitcal cable......i have no idea whats going on. Maybe this reciever is faulty.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

ok i figured out what was going on.

Some HD channels are being picked up by the HK as 2 channel digital. So i get no center and no rear output. Im assuming that the HK thinks that DD is 2 channel and is confused by the dish reciever and its actually should be pcm.

My JVC that i have upstairs is smart enough to know if 5.1 DD isnt available it auto switches to PRO LOGIC II

So i have to manual switch it to pro logic every time i go up or down the channels.....gay!!!

So far ive only seen 2 channel DD on HD channels.


----------

